# "The Hole" in North Bay



## 421_434_226 (2 Oct 2013)

Fifty years ago, on Oct. 1, 1963, the Underground Complex known as The Hole, was officially declared operational. To commemorate the anniversary, the Canadian Forces Museum of Aerospace Defence has launched a virtual exhibit online. “UGC50” is an online collection of historical photographs and images of artifacts that explore the history of the underground facility.

http://www.ugc50.com/ 

I only spent 4640 hours as a "mushroom" I thoroughly enjoyed my time working in "The Hole", a small salute to other former mushrooms who also spent a good portion of their work days waiting for the shuttle bus, and enjoying the fun ride down depending on the operator.


----------

